# Measurement - Layout - Precision tools; Do you use Woodpeckers, Incra, Starrett, Lee Valley?



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a pretty good set of layout tools,most from years ago, some very old, but true, some new, and…not so true.
I have machinist squares I've buffed layers of rust off, and they are right on, dead balls perfect.
I've bought a combo square, Stanley, for reasonable price, and it's close, but not precise.

I haven't purchase ant Incra or WoodPeckers, or Starrett square yet.
I have a hard time spending $60-$200 on my layout stuff, but I SURE DO see the difference..
I bought a SERX WoodPeckers 12" straight edge, and found ALL my rules to be out of true. Wow.

I do see the $ worth, just cannot spend like a drunk sailor on rules and squares.
Little at a time.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have lots of Starret and Pinnacle brand which is made by woodpeckers….Some machinest squares.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

By LOT'S, you mean you bought all of these at retail price over the years?
Expensive, no?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as long as your square is square - you're good to go. you can check a square for squareness even without a super precise ($$$) straight edge.

from my experience, the better squares are not necessarily more square for WW purposes, but they are smoother in action, have a better feel in your hand, and have a better finish on them (no sharp corners, scales are easier to read).

the question you have to ask yourself - is your square square, cause if it isn't- than so are all of your projects (assuming you use your square to check them throughout your workflow).

I wrote about how to check a square for squareness here:
http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/26437

that aside, while I do have a couple of starrett combination squares, I don't use any of the "specialty" layout tools out there like Incra etc (although I do like the idea, and design of those, am just doing fine without them)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Machinest tools come up at tag sales and you don't
really need that level of precision for general 
hobby woodworking.

I have Starrett stuff and other brands too.

Lee Valley sliding square is a favorite tool for me 
and I use them a lot. I have 2 of them; imperial
and metric.

I also have imperial and metric dial calipers and 
use them a lot. They are not name brand.

There are 2 types of precision generally needed
in woodworking and those are 1) angles and 2)
distances. I am getting into metric and more
involved with point-to-point distances and precision
drilling for cabinet making. For furniture and one-offs,
such precision is seldom neccesary.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

a while ago I kept tweeking my sled fence because it showed out when I put my fixed square on the crosscut. I checked my sled fence-to-blade with a Starrett framing square, it wasdead-on.
Come to find out that the fixed square I WAS using for all my layout and such was off.
I moved that fence a bunch a times for no reason.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I build for customers. My Hobby is cleaning my shop…Ha


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I had time to build Xmas gifts for family, but…
Bizz is great, 3 months of commissions booked


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice hobby, you are welcome to drop by and clean my shop too - win-win situation


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a OCD neat freak in my shop…order and tidy


----------



## rockinmichael (Nov 15, 2011)

Unless you like using mechanical pencils for the Incra layout tools, go for a nice combo square.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.woodpeck.com/mpower.html


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Tons of Incra, dude! Love their stuff!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have a moderate collection:

- 12" Starrett combo square
- 4" and 6" Lee Valley (made by PEC tools) double squares
- 6" engineer square
- 6" and 12" Shinwa steel rules
- Veritas 24" and 36" aluminum straightedges
- Small Veritas saddle square (more useful than I thought!)


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

That saddle square, I looked at that, you find it useful?


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I trace around corners with a square, from 1-4 and it always (mostly) seems to end up different


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

By LOT'S, you mean you bought all of these at retail price over the years?
Expensive, no?

Yes, they were expensive and I did pretty much buy it all at once. I had the money at the time so I bought some good stuff…. Last set I will ever need that is for sure….


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shop Fox and General Tools for me. Love the Grizzly squares too.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I have the saddle square and the miter saddle square, both are very handy. Got a Woodpeckers version of the saddle square this summer, 3/4" x 6" and about 3" wide. It has little holes in the center kinda like the Incra rulers. 
Shinwa Japanese layout tools are wonderful! Starrett combo square with a 24" blade was worth the investment.
Veritas makes some good layout tools as well.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, the shinwa rules are my favorites.
I even have a couple in the house for quick sketches or measurements. 
The saddle square is definitely useful for me. Much easier to transfer marks from the edge to the face of a board.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought a Lee Valley saddle square from Woodcraft, the longer one. They were out of the short one, or maybe don't carry it, the clerk wasn't sure. I bought the shorter version a few weeks later direct from LV. I use both ALL THE TIME. One or the other is always within arms reach.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

If you have a center head for the combination square remove the blade and it make a wonderful saddle square at no extra expense.
I got a Chappell stainless steel framing square this past summer and it is fantastic. Guaranteed square. One model is a bit smaller than a standard square I use it all the time.
Jim


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

There is no doubt quality measuring tools are a luxury….... You get used to a certain square or ruler and misplace it and spend hrs looking for it cause you know you can't go any further without it… or is that just me?????


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I know I shouldn't do this….. but…..... Steve…..... have you ever in your life actually created anything out of wood? Pay attention now, that is a "yes" or "no" answer.


----------

